# beef heart discussion thread



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I dont know if this argument was brought up or not already in tHIS forum, but if it wasnt, there's some interesting news brought up here:

http://forums.aquatiqterrors.com/index.php...=0&#entry146056


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Good thing that I dont feed beef to my fish. I prefer to feed them chicken heart.

~Dj


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Most of it is true but the crap about fish don't like beefheart fish will eat anything.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

fish will eat anything, but beefheart is still fine for them as long as you trim all hte fat and it is not the only thing you feed em'


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> fish will eat anything, but beefheart is still fine for them as long as you trim all hte fat and it is not the only thing you feed em'


 i agree


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

beefheart,feeders and shrimp is all i feed my p's and they have great color and are very active..


----------

